# Built in Cypress Dresser



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I rarely post things that I have made. Well ok I have almost have never posted things that I have made. But I am quite proud of how this came out so here's my first. This is a built in dresser I built in a pool house for a customer. The inter frame work was made with 3/4 birch plywood and then faces with cypress. The drawer fronts are 3/4 Cypress plywood and edged with 3/4 by 3/4 cypress lumber. The cypress plywood was stained before I banded it with the lumber. The counter top was made from 3 peices of 4x10 cypess lumber cut out of a larger beam. I pegged the top together as a attached it to the cabinet. The pool house and the owners house looks like it just stepped out of a Home & Garden magazine from the 50s. But it is all very nice.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Proud you should be. Looks fantastic.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with Yoda ^^^ . That's beautiful!


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome !!!:thumbsup: Very nice!

Tom


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Handyman-----Nice!! You did a great job.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great.

Red


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

VERY nice... you should be proud for sure...


----------

